# Need help



## olympusfan (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

I need a little help regarding loading of my photo gallery.  Please let me know if it is painfully slow and if it is centered on your screen.  Please let me know what connection you have (cable, T1, dsl, etc.)  

Thank you very much in advance.

Snap NYC


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 28, 2013)

loads fast, pictures advance quickly, albeit a bit small for good viewing,
verizon cable


----------



## olympusfan (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you.  The photos are not too big to save space.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 29, 2013)

olympusfan said:


> Thank you.  The photos are not too big to save space.



Compared with the overhead of a flash website, screensize images are really minimum impact.


----------



## olympusfan (Sep 30, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> olympusfan said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you.  The photos are not too big to save space.
> ...



The design of the website I did from scratch since I cannot find any instant website builder that suited me.  I'm content with the screen size since it is more of a hobby than a business.


----------

